# Furry vs Non Furry Art



## Silvertips (Feb 11, 2013)

So its taken me this long to join FA because I really thought you had to have a certain amount of furry art to non furry art. Like 1:1 or something. I'll still upload anthros and what not but I'm glad to finally realize I'm a dork and just because its a site that celebrates furry art doesn't mean thats all you can upload. 

I'm curious though, was that ever part of the site, like for your gallery to not get shut down you had to have a certain amount of furry art to non furry? Is this something I made up in my own silly head?


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 11, 2013)

Uhh, no.

http://help.furaffinity.net/article/AA-00205/8/Acceptable-Upload-Policy-AUP.html

Nothing about any ratios or anything in there....


----------



## Silvertips (Feb 11, 2013)

Weird I don't know why I was under that impression. Thank you though


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 11, 2013)

Well there have been other sites in the past that severely restrict non furry art, or simply don't allow it. Thankfully we are not one of those sites. I cannot remember a time since being part of FA that it ever was.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 11, 2013)

Whenever I see a VS thread regarding art, I'm starting to think we should require people to draw it like a Capcom fight screen.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 11, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well there have been other sites in the past that severely restrict non furry art, or simply don't allow it. Thankfully we are not one of those sites. I cannot remember a time since being part of FA that it ever was.



There was that whole Crystal Cannot Enjoy Her Sandwich meme related to this topic, but even there its stated that the rule was unwritten.

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/krystal-cant-enjoy-her-sandwich


----------



## Silvertips (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah I think I was confusing this site with another one I discovered around the same time. Either way I'm glad I can post my stuff here and not be restricted with a required amount of furry to whatever art.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 11, 2013)

My own gallery has an even split, I actually want to make it furrier because I like that art more. 

I think it's good and essential non-furry art is allowed too, otherwise where do you begin trying to define what furry art actually is? Semantic horror. Plus it's nice seeing what else people do.


----------



## Golden (Feb 11, 2013)

Does any Furry site do this? It would be fucked up to look in the TOS and see "furry art only".


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 12, 2013)

RaichuOPs said:


> Does any Furry site do this? It would be fucked up to look in the TOS and see "furry art only".



Inkbunny I believe does this.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 12, 2013)

If it were true, almost all the photographers out there would be pretty screwed.


----------



## Summercat (Feb 12, 2013)

As long as it does not violate the Acceptable Upload Policy, the Terms of Service, or the Code of Conduct, you may upload it. 

You don't have to be a furry, or draw furry things, to be on and use Furaffinity. :3


----------



## RailRide (Feb 28, 2013)

VCL allowed 10% of one's uploads to be non-furry so far as content.

---PCJ


----------

